# Dependent Visa - Easier to get Job?



## soph289 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I could really do with some advice and hoping you may be able to help. 

My boyfriend is being relocated with his work in April to help set up an office over there. 
I am a UK national and understand I can visit HK for up to 6 months without any visa. However I also understand I will not be able to open bank acc get a job etc. 

Here is my dilemma – I want to get a job, but from my research, I understand it is extremely difficult to get sponsorship from companies over there especially without a degree ( I am only educated to a-level) with increasing competition from other expats and HK nationals. 

Therefore - Is it easier to get a job if you are on a dependent visa so you already have a HKID card and working visa etc.?
Or what would happen if you were sponsored by a company and got a working visa then say you got sacked/made redundant would you’re working visa/ HKID card still be valid or would you just revert back to a tourist visa?
Final Q - Unfortunately I cannot speak Cantonese or Mandarin would this make the possibility of me getting a job almost impossible? Also is the language easy to learn/pick up once you are over there?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Point 1) you will not get a resident HKID card until you have lived there for 7 years.

Yes it will be difficult to find a job, but it can be done. Enlist the help of your partner's HR/personnel people. Getting a company to sponsor you is a huge investment and usually goes along with an even bigger investment on an expat package, so it's not taken on lightly, but don't be discouraged.

Reading your post, I sense that a lack of a Uni degree is something you consider as a drwback... don't let it be (I have come across people with multipule degrees, but lacked the sense to know what shoe to put on which foot)


If you are smart, and can hold your own, you'll do fine


----------

